# Throttle body problems



## paul_gt4 (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi there guys, don't want to take up much of your time, but i have a little dilemma. 
I have a Toyota Celica GT Four ST205 WRC, running 600bhp but to achieve this I had to use a bit of Nissans finest technology, but recently it has created a problem for me. 
The Nissan part fitted to my car is a Q35 throttle body (does this make any sense as it was the previous owner who is now deceased who fitted it) and the spring is now slack and not closing the butterfly fully. I've stripped the throttle and cleaned it making sure there was no damaged or faulty parts and to make sure there was no carbon deposits building up around the closing area, but all was fine and clean as a whistle.
I'm looking to go to my local Nissan dealer here in Derry Northern Ireland and purchase the problem which is a slack spring but i would like to know what model this throttle body came off. 
Many thanks for helping me find this part as it really is becoming a problem sourcing this information.

I've added a pic here of the throttle just in case any of you guys recognise it


----------

